# questions regarding the IFC--apartments



## magique (Apr 23, 2017)

Apartments building, 12 units per building, 2-story, no basement. Is auto-sprinklers system required if smoke alarm is installed in every room?

903.2.7 said yes to all R, but 903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations said Automatic sprinklers shall not be required in the following rooms or areas where such rooms or areas are protected with an approved automatic fire detection system in accordance with Section 907.2 that will respond to visible or invisible particles of combustion.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2017)

Which state are you in

And which edition of the code??


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2017)

903.3.1.1.1

Only applies to the ones listed::: 1-6


*[F] 903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations. *
Automatic sprinklers shall not be required in the following rooms or areas where such rooms or areas are protected with an _approved _automatic fire detection system in accordance with Section 907.2 that will respond to visible or invisible particles of combustion. Sprinklers shall not be omitted from a room merely because it is damp, of fire-resistance-rated construction or contains electrical equipment. 

1. A room where the application of water, or flame and water, constitutes a serious life or fire hazard. 

2. A room or space where sprinklers are considered undesirable because of the nature of the contents, where _approved _by the fire code official. 

3. Generator and transformer rooms separated from the remainder of the building by walls and floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assemblies having a _fire-resistance rating _of not less than 2 hours. 

4. Rooms or areas that are of noncombustible construction with wholly noncombustible contents. 

5. Fire service access elevator machine rooms and machinery spaces. 

6. Machine rooms, machinery spaces, control rooms and control spaces associated with occupant evacuation elevators designed in accordance with Section 3008.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry see you are in Texas, so am I 

Each city can adopt and amend the code.

Are you talking about a proposed building or existing??


----------



## magique (Apr 24, 2017)

Texas. New building. 2015 edition.


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2017)

903.3.1.1.1

Only applies to the ones listed::: 1-6


*[F] 903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations. *
Automatic sprinklers shall not be required in the following rooms or areas where such rooms or areas are protected with an _approved _automatic fire detection system in accordance with Section 907.2 that will respond to visible or invisible particles of combustion. Sprinklers shall not be omitted from a room merely because it is damp, of fire-resistance-rated construction or contains electrical equipment. 

1. A room where the application of water, or flame and water, constitutes a serious life or fire hazard. 

2. A room or space where sprinklers are considered undesirable because of the nature of the contents, where _approved _by the fire code official. 

3. Generator and transformer rooms separated from the remainder of the building by walls and floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assemblies having a _fire-resistance rating _of not less than 2 hours. 

4. Rooms or areas that are of noncombustible construction with wholly noncombustible contents. 

5. Fire service access elevator machine rooms and machinery spaces. 

6. Machine rooms, machinery spaces, control rooms and control spaces associated with occupant evacuation elevators designed in accordance with Section 3008.


----------



## steveray (Apr 24, 2017)

Sprinklers required....


----------

